

How can a noob know? - VaedaStrike

I'm what I describe as a self-taught noob hacker wannabe. I have a few years experience in hobby/amature/aiming-at-startup-as-soon-as-possible level relational db design and TSQL as well as, to a lesser degree VB.NET. I'm wanting to learn clojure and with the recent article stating that immersion in good code is potentially a far better for real literacy/composition I'm with the foreseeable dilemma of not knowing what is good clojure (or really any language for that matter) code.<p>Help? Please?
======
pharno
a noob/newbie doesnt has to know. But he should be able to use google, and ask
good questions.

so, for your clojure example, google it, write some code, and put it on
<http://codereview.stackexchange.com/> . They will tell you whats wrong with
your code, and what's right.

